# Ran A Trespasser Off



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Kind of felt bad about it.

Was below the house Turkey hunting.Seen a guy come down the hill and cut across my property on an old Logging Road.I hollerd at him told him this place is Posted.He said he didn't know.Said his Uncle always brought him this way to hunt the holler.I asked who his Uncle was? Well it is a neighbor that has helped us alot.But this same kid years ago I asked him if he would use his Horse to pull a Deer out of the holler for me and he wouldn't.

But anyway like I say I felt bad.But I get to thinking about it all these kids are starting to just hunt where they feel.Maybe its best I got on to him.

big rockpile


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

even if they are folks you know and like, it gets to be a pain. it only takes one person walking through at the wrong time to ruin a hunt. i think i have been disturbed by tresspassers about 40% of the time i hunt in certain areas.


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

What goes around, comes around.....

If he wouldn't help you I'd not feel bad about it.


----------



## nana9 (Mar 5, 2007)

My problem is not, hunting its people fishing in my pond. I even had one to put a boat in . I took pictures of them (3) and called the sherif dept. on them 3 times. Before they got the message that They were not welcome. Only problem they had guns with them at the time.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

yep, we get tresspassers on the 4 wheelers all the time. Makes you mad when they spoil your hunt that would of been successful. Last year with a 6 hour sit and a tom coming in finally, the 4 wheeler chased him back in. Good thing I'm a christian or I don't know what would happen. :shrug:


----------

